
Poll: As a founder, what is your salary(2016)? - chirau
If you can, please also add location, number of people in your company, age of company and if you are funded
======
muzani
$25 last month, $0 this month.

Founded in Malaysia, a year old. Three employees including me and my
cofounder, and our operations executive who takes no equity.

Funded $2500. Profitable but screw bootstrapping.

~~~
chirau
Wow. What is a typical industry salary for your role in Malaysia?

~~~
muzani
Probably a lot more lol. For a founder of a non-profitable seed-stage startup,
it's around $700/month. If you take a government grant, it's closer to
$350/month + your tech skill market rate.

Around these parts, it's quite rare for a founder to be full time on investor-
funded salaries. Founders are expected to have a full time job, and pay a
technical guy on the side.

By comparison, a good engineer (3y, non-elite degree) would make about
$1500/month.

------
herbst
My main side project made me about $1700 last month. It earns from ads from a
international user base. I work alone on the project, and did exactly nothing
the whole month.

Its not funded and initial costs are just time, running costs about $30.

------
amac
$0.

